# Nouvelle installation Windows 10 Home impossible



## Chrysocarde (23 Mai 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

Configuration: iMac 2017; 2.1 To, High Sierra, tout USB déconnecté

1ère étape: Installation de W10/BootCamp parfaitement réussie avec fichier ISO-French chargé sur MS, sans clé d’activation:
    W fonctionne à la perfection: connexion à un Wifi, envoi/réception de mails, navigation internet, etc...
    Redémarrages au choix sur Mac Os ou W sont OK > euphorie ….

2e étape: je m’aperçois que malheureusement j’ai mal paramétré la partition du DD (j’ai laissé le minimum par défaut pour W10….)
    Via BootCamp, je désinstalle W10 et la partition unique du DD est bien rétablie (A propos de ce Mac>Stockage).

3e étape: je recharge un nouvel ISO et réinstalle W10 en choisissant une partition 1.1/1 To
    L’installation semble se passer normalement:
    - Prise en charge de W > partitionnement du DD > copie des fichiers W > Enregistrement du logiciel de prise en charge de W > modification acceptée >
    - Logo « _Démarrage du prog d’installation_ » > Sélection du système d’exploitation (W10H) à installer > Contrat de licence MS accepté > … et
    - écran noir > message « _L’installation a été annulée_ » > et le message mortel suivant:

_« Windows ne peut pas localiser le disque et la portion spécifiée dans le paramètre <ImageInstall > du fichier de réponses sans assistance. Vérifiez que le paramètre fait références à une partition valide et démarrez l’installation «_ > OK
    et …. retour à MacOS !

Précisions: j’ai recommencé plusieurs jours/fois (ISO neuf à chaque fois), sans et avec clé d’activation > même résultat à chaque tentative.

La faute à qui et surtout que faire ??
    Merci


----------



## Chrysocarde (12 Juin 2018)

Je  me réponds pour informer de la situation et ainsi maintenir le fil actif.

A bout d’idées, je me suis résolu à contacter l’Assistance Apple. Leur préconisation  catégorique:
    - réinstallation complète du système (non pas une simple utilisation de la fonctionrécupération de Mac OS, mais bien une installation complète à partir du Mac App Store)
    C’est la seule solution disaient-ils ….
    - + récup des données perso via la sauvegarde Time Machine.

Me sentant incapable de faire cela tout seul, j’ai demandé l’aide de l’Assistance.
    Celle-ci m’a tenu les doigts pendant plus d’une heure (une vraie galère un téléphone à la main…) et je me suis retrouvé avec un iMac « neuf ». Je tiens en passant à saluer la précision et la patience avec moi de la dite Assistance …
    A charge pour moi ensuite  de lancer la procédure d’installation de W10 (chargemebnt de l’ISO > BootCamp > etc…)

Résultats:
    - échec complet avec les mpêmes étapes et messages déjà signalés précédemment:
        * _Windows ne peut pas localiser le disque et la partition spécifiée dans le paramètre <ImageInstall > …_

    - Mac OS High Sierra 10.13.5 étant disponible, jai fait la mise à jour du système et relancé BootCamp >
    même échec complet …

L'Assistance Apple est bien sûr informée et j’attends telle soeur Anne ...


----------



## johann51 (25 Juin 2018)

exactement tout pareil que toi, 1ere install easy, puis j'ai voulu formater, et la impossible de réinstaller w10, meme erreur que toi, j'ai vraiment l'impression qu'il y a un soucis rédhibitoire avec fusion drive à ce sujet


----------



## Chrysocarde (26 Juin 2018)

Oui, je le pense aussi.
    AMHA, dans l’enchainement des procédures de BC: 
_    > chargement du logiciel de prise en charge de W > partitionnement du HD > copie des fichiers W > Enregistrement du logiciel de prise en charge de W > modification acceptée > *Logo Windows* > « Démarrage du programme d’installation »_

il y a à l’évidence un problème de passage des paramètres de la partition qui se fait mal (ou pas) …

1. Pourtant, avec la partition par défaut 2To/72 Go pour W, ce passage s'est bien fait (ma 1ère installation réussie)
    * alors partition W créée sur la seule partie SSD du HD ??? 
        > no problemo ...

2. Par contre, avec une partition 1.1 To / 1 To pour W, impliquant le DD classique ça coince.
    * Taille des partitions inadaptée, même si elles sont bien proposées par BC ??
    * partitions installées  sur les 2 parties de ce HD mi-chèvre/mi-chou (Fusion Drive) ??
    * …??
        > panique à bord ...

    La solution me parait être du seul resssort d’Apple.
    Problème connu « en interne » selon l'Assistance et non résolu ici malgré l'emploi (seule solution !!) du « brutal »  (reformatage HD + réinstallation complète du système).


----------



## Chrysocarde (20 Septembre 2018)

L’épilogue, quelques mois plus tard:   après …

- d’innombrables échanges avec Apple Assistance (téléphone + écran partagé) ,avec entrées au Terminal d’interminables lignes de commande genre “diskutil” et autres;
- de très nombreux et interminables chargements du fichier ISO-French sur le site Microsoft (fichier valide 24 h…);
- deux reformatages FD + rechargement complets de Mac OS HSi, suivis de lancements de BootCamp, sans résultat;
- trois ”image disk” prises au moment précis du plantage, établis avec “Sysdiagnose” et  envoyées aux ingénieurs Apple pour diagnostic, complétées à la fin par des photos de mon écran des étapes d’avancement de BC > Windows jusqu’à l’échec (toujours au même moment). L’avancement de BootCamp était, lui, photogaphié, de son côté, par Apple Assistance …

    … Windows 10 a pu enfin être installé…, avec le partitionnement désiré (1/1).

    Les 2 systèmes fonctionnent et coexistent parfaitement: on passe de l’un à l’autre sans difficultés … ! Pourvu que ça dure ! (> Mojave …)
C’est curieux chez Boot Camp ce besoin de se comporter (parfois ?) comme un fusil à un coup, avec ces problèmes induits de défusionnement/refusionnement du Fusion Drive en, si on veut réinstaller W, réinstallation légitime après tout .…
    Le luxe d’avoir une machine “bimoteur” a certes eu un coût élevé en temps et en tracas…. Mais comme l’a si bien dit Pascal : _“Le prix s’oublie, la qualité reste ! ”_ .


----------



## 1Er0ck (12 Juin 2019)

Reboot après l'épilogue, j'ai le même soucis sur mon iMac 5K début 2019. J'ai essayé en cassant le fusiondrive pour avoir windows sur le SSD mais rien n'y fait toute installation est impossible avec l'erreur "imageinstall", quelle avait été la solution ?


----------



## 1Er0ck (16 Juin 2019)

Je double post mais l'affaire est résolue avec le patch BootCamp et la dernière version de Windows (mai 2019.


----------



## Chrysocarde (19 Juin 2019)

Oui, et c'est tant mieux.
Je ne souhaite pas à mon pire ennemi informaticien l'enfer de plusieurs mois que j'ai connu (voir mon 1er post).
Enfer, avec ce petit bug admis du rebord d'une seule lèvre par l'Assistance Apple.
Tout fut bien qui finit bien...


----------



## theophileh (14 Mai 2021)

Bonjour,
Désolé de déterrer ce sujet mais je possède le même problème. Pas besoin de vous le raconter mais j'ai déjà essayé tout ce qui était possible . J'aimerais savoir comment avez-vous fait pour résoudre ce problème persistant !?
Merci d'avance
Précision : MacBook Pro 2020 avec i5 1,4GHz, 8Go de ram, 512 Go SSD


----------

